# SJ's and Absolute Pitch



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm curious how many SJ's have absolute pitch.

If you are curious, here is a great online survey and test for a university study on the subject from UCSF. I'm not affiliated with them in any way...I just ran across it:

UC Genetics of Absolute Pitch Study - Survey


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> I'm curious how many SJ's have absolute pitch.
> 
> If you are curious, here is a great online survey and test for a university study on the subject from UCSF. I'm not affiliated with them in any way...I just ran across it:
> 
> UC Genetics of Absolute Pitch Study - Survey


I thought it was a really interesting survey/study.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> I thought it was a really interesting survey/study.


Really? I felt like it was somewhat intrusive.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> Really? I felt like it was somewhat intrusive.


You're just projecting...I'll bet YOU'RE intrusive.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Ron Paul 2012!


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> Ron Paul 2012!


You WOULD vote for Ron Paul! Why do you ALWAYS find a way to embarrass me?


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> You WOULD vote for Ron Paul! Why do you ALWAYS find a way to embarrass me?


Why do you care? YOU'RE not my father!


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys...this is getting off-topic. Besides...Mitt Romney is FAR superior to Ron Paul.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> Guys...this is getting off-topic. Besides...Mitt Romney is FAR superior to Ron Paul.


WTF??? Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

*Face-Desks*


----------



## Adesi (Aug 9, 2011)

What are you doing??


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

Accidentally stream-of-conscious venting in multiple posts?

...or maybe you wanted this thread to see some attention.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Thinkist said:


> Accidentally stream-of-conscious venting in multiple posts?
> 
> ...*or maybe you wanted this thread to see some attention*.


Yes, it was strategic...but I think it's hopeless. This thread is epic fail.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Popinjay said:


> Yes, it was strategic...but I think it's hopeless. This thread is epic fail.


Not at all, I was laughing. It may have failed with its intended purposes but apart from that I consider it a great success. Good job! I'm even gonna read through all the posts again, which is something I hardly ever do!


----------

